# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Muaji i Shenjt i Ramazanit.... Me foto...

## princcesha

Urime Muajin e Shenjt Te Ramazanit

----------


## princcesha



----------


## princcesha



----------


## princcesha



----------


## princcesha



----------


## princcesha

Es Selamu Alejkum

----------


## princcesha



----------


## princcesha



----------


## princcesha



----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Princesha fillimisht te faleminderoj per temen dhe dot kontribuoj  me disa foto 

Iftari ne Shkup , afer permendores se Skenderbeut

----------


## princcesha

Flm ty Drini, dhe ALLAHU te shperbleft...

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Studentet ne iftar , fotoja tjeter Naim Tërnava muftia i Kosoves me jetimët.

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Iftari mes muslimaneve shqiptar

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

per te gjith myslimanet e forumit!

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Qudi n'gjithe ato foto feq burra pashe, po ju a keni dal grash apo keni fillu me shku me njania tjeterin. 


Gjithsesi gezuar ramazanin

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Ifari i perbashket

----------


## Drini_i_Zi

Ushtaret amerikan

----------


## Drini_i_Zi



----------


## Drini_i_Zi



----------


## Drini_i_Zi

http://toobaa.files.wordpress.com/20...ramadan441.jpg

----------

